# Der Kantor



## Sin (26. August 2009)

Hossa liebe Mitspieler und welche die es noch gerne werden wollen.

In den kommenden Zeilen widme ich mich der Spielmechanik des Kantors und möchte euch einen kleinen Eindruck geben, über das was die Klasse kann, wie sie sich spielt und was nicht Kantor Spieler über sie wissen sollten.

*Inhalt:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Der Kantor
Die Spielmechanik
Die Mantras
Mantra Sets
Die Ausrüstung
Die Manastones
Godstones
Stigmas
Berufe für den Kantor
Die ersten 10 Level
Lvl 10+
Der Kantor in der Gruppe
Der Kantor für nicht Kantoren
Der Kantor im PVP
Die Rüstungssets
*
*1. Der Kantor:*

Der Kantor an sich gehört ähnlich wie der Kleriker zur Subkategorie der Priester, doch anders als bei seinem Vetter, liegt seine Hauptaufgabe nicht darin hinten zu stehen und seine Gruppe durch Heilzauber am leben zu halten, sondern darin die Gruppe durch verschiedene sogenannte "Mantras" zu verstärken und im Nahkampf auszuteilen. 
Der Kantor gehört daher weder in die Gruppe der Heiler, noch in die Gruppe der Schadensverursacher, sondern in den Bereich Supporter/Unterstützer.

*2. Die Spielmechanik:*


*Die Basistats: *
Health 110 Beeinflusst eure Maximale HP
Power 105 Beeinflusst eure Angrifskraft
Agility 90 Beinflusst eure Trefferchance und eure Chance auf einen Kritischen Treffer
Accuracy 90 Beinflust eure Chance Angriffen auszuweichen, sie zu Parrieren, sie zu Blocken und verringert die Chance beim   Zaubern unterbrochen zu werden 
Knowledge 105 Beinflusst den Wert eures Magischen Schadens
Willpower 110 Beinflusst die Manaregenerationsrate und die höhe eures Maximalen manas.

_Dies sind die Stats die sich nicht verändern lassen, sie sind jedoch von Klasse zu Klasse unterschiedlich_
-
*Sekundärstats:*
Total HP - Erhöht euer maximales Leben
Total MP - Erhöht euer maximales Mana
Attackpower - Erhöht den Schaden
Physikal Defence - Schadensverminderung, beinflusst durch die Rüstung
Evasion - Ausweichchance
Shield Defence - Schadensminderung durch Blocken
Parry - Parrierchance
MDef - Schadensminderung durch Magieattacken
Accuracy - Trefferrate
Crit Rating - Erhöht eure Kritische Trefferchance
Attackspeed - Angriffsgeschwindigkeit 
Flight time - Flugzeit
Magic Boost - Erhöht den Schaden Magischer Attacken
Magic Accuracy - Erhöht die Trefferwertung von Magieattacken

_Diese Stats lassen sich durch das Equip, Manastones und Buffs erhöhen_
-

*3. Die Mantras:*

Wie zu beginn erwähnt, sind die Mantras eine Art "Aura" und verstärken die Gruppe solange ihr sie angewählt habt, bzw bis ihr sterbt.
Es können bis zu 3 Mantras zur selben Zeit aktiv sein.
Es gibt zur Zeit folgende Mantras:

Victory Mantra - erhöht die Physikalische ATP der Gruppe
Shield Mantra - erhöht die Physikalische Def, Parrierwertung, Ausweichwertung  und Blockwertung der Gruppe
Magic Mantra - erhöht Magicboost und Magic Accuracy der Gruppe
Celerity Mantra - erhöht Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit der Gruppe
Revival Mantra - stellt dauerhaft pro Tick einen bestimmten Betrag an HP wieder her.
Clement Mind Mantra - stellt dauerhaft pro Tick einen bestimmten Betrag an MP wieder her.
Intensity Mantra - erhöht die Physikalische Critwertung der Gruppe
Protection Mantra - erhöht die Wiederstände gegen alle arten von Elementarmagie um einen Betrag X
Enhancement Mantra - erhöht die Stun Resistenz der Gruppe
Adrenalin Mantra - Erhöht die Fluggeschwindigkeit der Gruppe

von jedem Mantra gibt es natürlich verschiedene Stufen, und mit jeder Stufe wird der hervorgeführte Effekt verstärkt.

*4. Mantra Sets*
Je nach Gruppenkonstellation und Aufgabe sind natürlich einige Mantras besser geeignet als andere.
Hier einige Vorschläge für verschiedene Konstellationen:

*Gruppe mit überwiegend Nahkämpfern bei Trashmobs:*
Victory Mantra
Intensity Mantra
Shield Mantra
*
Bei Bosskämpfen:*
Shield Mantra
Enhancement Mantra
Victory Mantra

*Gruppe mit überwiegend Castern bei Trashmobs:*
Magic Mantra
Shield Mantra
Clement Mind Mantra

Bei Bosskämpfen empfehle ich die selbe Kombi
*
Sollte es ein schwerer Boss sein mit viel Elementarschaden:*
Shield Mantra
Protection Mantra
Enhancement Mantra

*Im PVP:*
Protection Mantra
Adrenalin Mantra
Shield Mantra 

*Auf dem Weg zur Instanz:*
Celerity Mantra
+2 andere eurer Wahl

*Beim Regenerieren der Gruppe:*
Revival Mantra
Clement Mind Mantra

*5. Die Ausrüstung des Kantors (Rüstung, Waffe, Goodies)*

Der Kantor kann wie der Kleriker auf Schwere Rüstung zugreifen, was ihn recht zäh im Nahkampf macht, jedoch kann der Kantor neben Schwere Rüstung, auch auf Stoff und Leder zurückgreifen.
Da nur Kantor und Kleriker im Prinzip Schwere Rüstung benutzen können, kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Attribute auf diesen Items auf diese beiden Klassen angepasst wurden.
Der Vorteil der Schweren Rüstung gegenüber von Leder und Stoff besteht im wesentlichen Sinne darin, dass man eine erhöhte Physdef hat, was einem als Nahkämpfer zugute kommt. 
Stoffe und Leder hingegen bieten eine höhere MDef.

Die meisten Schwere*Rüstung*steile besitzen folgende Eigenschaften:

+ Maximales Mana
+ Maximales Leben
+ Evasion
+ Concentration

Einige Rüstungsteile besitzen zudem +Magicboost andere dafür + Agilität
Magicboost ist daher eher für die Kleriker gedacht, wärend wir uns die Agi Rüstungen unter den Nagel reißen sollten.

*Die Waffen:*
Der Kantor kann 2 Arten von Waffen tragen:

Einhandstreitkolben + Schild
Stäbe

Einhandkolben + Schild hat den vorteil, dass man mehr Physdef besitzt und weniger Schaden nimmt, andererseits macht man mit Stäben weitaus mehr Schaden. Im Grunde empfiehlt es sich vorwiegend mit Stab zu Kämpfen, zumal der Schaden der Stäbe in 1.5 nochmal erhöht wurde.
Einhand und Schild empfiehlt sich eher für unsere Vetter die Kleriker, bzw im PVP um halbwegs lebend am Ziel anzukommen um dann auf Stab switchen zu können.

*6. Die Manastones:*

Die Manastones sind im Prinzip vergleichbar mit den Sockelsteinen aus WoW oder Warhammer, bzw Artverwandt zu den Traits in Lotro.
Je nach Ausrüstung dürft ihr bis zu 42 verschiedene Manastones an eure Ausrüstung anbringen.
Es gibt 2 Qualitäten von Manastones: Uncommon und Rar (Weiß und Grün) Ihr erhaltet sie durch Drops, Alchemie oder Quests.
Momentan befinden sich 12 verschiedene im Spiel mit unterschiedlichen Stärken:
HP
MP
Magicattack
Parry
Crit rate
Flight Time
Accuracy
Magie Def
Evasion
Magical Accuracy
Shield Def
Attackpower

Je nach Spielausrichtung solltet ihr natürlich unterschiedlich sockeln.
Geht ihr eher in Instanzen wo der Tank die Aggro hat, sind Atp stones und accuracy Stones besser geeignet.
Macht ihr mehr PVP sind Flugzeit, Magiedef und HP Steine die bessere Wahl. Aber wie überall macht es natürlich die Mischung.

*7. Godstones*

Godstones sind quasi eine Art Waffenverzauberung und haben verschiedene Effekte wie z.B. Wasserschaden mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von X% zusätzlich zum Normalen Schaden zu verursachen.
Ihr erhaltet diese Steine überwiegend von Bossen und von diversen Quests. Welche ihr nun im Endeffekt nehmt, bleibt euch überlassen.

*8. Stigmas:*
Mit Patch 1.5 wird es auch uns möglich sein bis zu 8 verschiedene Stigmas zu benutzen und die Anzahl der ingame verfügbaren Stigmas wurde erhöht.
Ihr bekommt auf lvl 20 eure ersten beiden Plätze und dann jede 10 level kommt einer hinzu und auf lvl 50 habt ihr insgesamt 8 Plätze zur freien verfügung.
In 3 der Plätze können jedoch nur spezielle Stigmas platziert werden, wärend in den anderen 5 jeder Stigmastein eingesetzt werden kann.
Stigmas ersetzen im groben und ganzen die Talentbäume aus anderen Spielen und ermöglichen es euch euren Charakter individuell eurer Spielfertigkeit anzupassen. So viele Steine es gibt, so viele möglichkeiten gibt es natürlich auch.

Hier 2 "vorschläge":

PVE

Gesang der Raserei I: Erhöht die physische Angriffsstärke des Kantor für 30 Minuten um 15%, verdoppelt aber die Wirkgeschwindigkeit von Heilzaubern während dieser Zeit.
Aether's Versprechen II:
Erneuert für 30 Minuten mit jedem Angriff 5% der Energie des
Spielers.
Gesang der Absorption V:
Der Kantor und die Gruppenmitglieder werden bei jedem Treffer
durch das Ziel um 137 LP geheilt.
Der Spieler muss innerhalb von 5m zum Ziel stehen, um den Effekt zu
erhalten.
Gesang der Unterbrechung I (bzw das Asmodier pendant):
Erstellt für 15 Sekunden ein Schutzschild um den Kantor und alle
Gruppenmitglieder innerhalb von 20m.
Das Schild blockt Angriffe um 100% und stellt die LP alle 3 Sekunden
um 327 LP wieder her.
(Schild zerbricht, wenn 5000 Schaden genommen wurden, davon
aber nur 40% Schaden auf den Kantor gefallen sind während dieser
Zeit.)
Gesang der Inspiration I: (Stufe 40):
Erhöht den Elementarschaden, die Genauigkeit und den physischen
Angriff des Gruppenmitglieds für 15 Sekunden.

PVP

Gesang der Beschränkung/Zurückhaltung I:
Deaktiviert die Bewegungen eines Ziels innerhalb von 25m für 5
Sekunden und reduziert die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit.
Gesang des Schutzes I:
Fügt einen Schutzverstärkungszauber auf ein Gruppenmitglied
innerhalb von 20m hinzu. Der Verstärkungszauber erhöht für 15
Sekunden die physische Verteidigung um 100 und den
Elementarwiederstand um 100.
Gesang des Lebens II:
Erhöht die LP der Gruppenmitglieder für 10 Sekunden für alle
Gruppenmitglieder innerhalb von 20m um 337 alle 2 Sekunden.
Prophezeiung der Stärke I:
(Hin- und Herschalten-Fertigkeit)
Erhöht den Widerstand des Kantor und des Gruppenmitglieds gegen
Schwäche.
Gesang der Beschränkung I: (Elyos Pendant siehe oben)
Erstellt für 15 Sekunden ein Schutzschild um den Kantor und alle
Gruppenmitglieder innerhalb von 20m.
Das Schild blockt Angriffe um 100% und stellt die LP alle 3 Sekunden
um 327 LP wieder her.
(Schild zerbricht, wenn 5000 Schaden genommen wurden, davon
aber nur 40% Schaden auf den Kantor gefallen sind während dieser
Zeit.)

Die neuen Stigmasteine aus 1.5 für die 3 Speziellen slots hab ich jetzt leider spontan nicht parrat, werde sie aber nachreichen.

*9. Berufe für den Kantor:*

Mit Patch 1.5 Habt ihr die Möglichkeit 2 Berufe eurer Wahl zu meistern.
Meine Empfehlung:

Handwerker - Vorteile: Als Handwerker könnt ihr euch eure eigenen Stäbe und Ringe herstellen, die selbst in "Endgame" zu den besten gehören.
Rüstungsschmied - Vorteile: Mit dem Rüstungsschmied könnt ihr euch eure eigenen Rüstungen herstellen.
Das ist natürlich nur ein Vorschlag meinerseits. Wenn ihr mehr über die Berufe wissen wollt, schaut mal in diesen Thread: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=109577

Hier mal etwas, was ihr im prinzip Herstellen könntet:

*König Set des Lebens (Elyos)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Krebs Königs Set (Asmodier)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*10. Die ersten 10 Level*

Die ersten 10 lvl erspielt sich der potentielle neue Kantor, wie sein Vetter der Kleriker, als Priester.

Ihr beginnt auf Stufe 1 mit 2 spells:

Healing Light ist ein Standard Heilspruch der euch um einen bestimmten Betrag (Abhängig von eurem level) heilt.
Smite hingegen ist der erste Schadensspruch den ihr bekommt mit einer Reichweite von 25 metern und einer Zauberzeit von 2 Sekunden.
Dieser Schadensspruch wird euch eine lange Zeit begleiten, da ihr ihn selbst in höheren Stufen noch zum "pullen" verwenden könnt.

Auf Stufe 3 bekommt ihr bereits euren ersten Buff,-: 

Blessing of Health - Ein Buff welcher eure maximale HP um 10% erhöht.
und auch euren ersten Nahkampfskill:
Hallowed Strike (Chanskill 1)

Auf Stufe 5 bekommt ihr euren 2. Buff: Blessing of Protection welcher die Physikalische def um 15% erhöht
und euren ersten Hot: Light of Renewal welcher wieder abhängig von eurem level einen bestimmten Betrag an leben pro Tick (2 Sekunden) herstellt.

Auf Stufe 7 endlich bekommt ihr euren 1. Chainskill 2 welcher direkt nach Hallowed Strike ausgelöst wird: Heaven's Judgement.

Auf Stufe 9 kommen kommt indes ein wichtiger selbstbuff hinzu, welchen ihr nur auf euch selbst anwenden könnt: Promise of the wind - Er erlaubt euch mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 5% zusätzlichen schaden zuzufügen.
Ausserdem könnt ihr ab sofort gefallene Gruppenmitglieder (oder auch alles andere was den Boden asphaltiert) wiederbeleben.

Ich fand das leveln mit dem Priester zu beginn recht zäh, weil Smite bei jedem dritten mal ca vom Feind resisstet wurde, jedoch hat er dank seiner Heilkraft eine ünglaubliche Überlebensleistung. Selbst bei 3-4 Mobs wollte mein Priester nicht sterben.

*11. LVL 10+*
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ihr dürft euch ab jetzt Kantor nennen und euch euren Platz in der Welt suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die schlimmsten 10 level hab ihr bereits hinter euch und der Spaßige Teil beginnt. 

*12. Die Aufgabe des Kantors in der Gruppe:*
In erster Linie versorgt der Kantor die Gruppe mit Mantras und Buffs (die Buffs kann aber auch der Kleriker übernehmen)
Habt ihr eure 3 Mantras angewählt, habt ihr auch schon gut 50% eurer Aufgabe in der Gruppe erfüllt.
Die restlichen 50% bestehen vornehmlich aus Schaden machen an den Gegnern, hotten wenn erwünscht und auf bestimmte Situationen Reagieren (Heiler kein Mana mehr? Dann das entsprechende Mantra anwählen)

Der Hauptschaden der Gruppe wird niemals von dem Kantor kommen, darüber solltet ihr euch im Klaren sein, bevor ihr den Kantor als eure Klasse auserwählt, denn dafür gibt es reine Schadensklassen wie Sorc, Assa oder Ranger. Eure Aufgabe ist es die Gruppe zu unterstützen, und da heißt es schonmal den einen oder anderen Heal raushauen wenn der Kleriker oom ist oder den Kopf gerade in den Sand steckt und der Tank kurz davor steht das Zeitliche zu segnen.

Aber obacht: Obwohl der Kantor über Heilfertigkeiten verfügt wird er niemals einen Kleriker in seiner Heilleistung ersetzen können und eine ganze Instanz durchheilen können. Er kann gerne mal den Tank hotten, bzw den Heiler hochheilen wenn dieser Aggro bekommt, aber was anderes wäre sinnlos bzw vorprogrammierter Massensuizid.

*13. Der Kantor für nicht Kantoren*
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast dich entschieden einen Kantor mit in die Gruppe zu nehmen. Aber was bedeutet das?

Nun, hast du dir nicht immer gewünscht leichter durch die Instanzen zu kommen? Stirbt dir als Heiler der Tank dauernd unter den Hotkeys weg oder gehst wohlmöglich oom bevor die Trashgruppe tot ist? Kein Problem, dafür sind wir Kantoren da. Wir sorgen effektiv dafür, dass der Tank weniger Schaden nimmt und die ganze Gruppe mehr Schaden macht. Wir regeln euren Manahaushalt und sind nebenbei Dank unserer 2 Handstäbe hübsch anzuschauen. 
Alles was ihr dafür tun müsst, ist uns einen Platz in eurer Gruppe zu reservieren.

*14. Der Kantor im PVP*

Bevor wir uns mit dem Thema beschäftigen, gilt es erstmal zu klären welche Arten von PVP es gibt:

1. Die Klassiche Art des PVPs, das 1on1 bzw. auch Duelle
2. Gruppen PVP, also 6 gegen 6 
3. Massen PVP, unter Umständen bis zu 1000 gegen 1000 (Maximal zulässige Zahl in einer Abyss Instanz)

Gehen wir zunächst auf das Klassische 1on1 ein.

*Der Kantor vs Gladiator*

Der Kampf gegen den Gladiator ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Entweder man hat Glück, oder man hat Pech ^^
Der Vor und Nachteil des Gladiators sind die Waffen: Für gewöhnlich rennen die meisten Gladiatoren mit großen 2 Handwaffen rum
Das bedeutet zunächst, dass der Gladiator selten Schaden macht, aufgrund der geringen Angriffsgeschwindigkeit, andererseits bedeutet dass aber auch, dass wenn er euch trifft, es richtig richtig weh tut.

Er wird zunächst versuchen euch zu snaren und anschließend mit diversen Skills zu betäuben, bzw auf den Boden zu werfen. Wenn das geschieht, nehmt einen Trank um euch zu befreien und versucht im gegenzug ihn ebenfalls bewegungsunfähig zu machen.

Ihr solltet zunächst mit Hollowed Strike anfangen, um direkt seine Angriffsgeschwindigkeit zu reduzieren. 
Danach benutzt ihr Meteor Strike um seine Def zu verringern.
Ihr solltet darauf achten, dass ihr immer euren Hot oben habt. Sollte es mal eng werden, versucht ihn mit Booming smash zu verlangsen, geht auf range, und heilt euch hoch.

Mit Glück ist der Kampf schnell vorbei wenn ihr eine perfekte Chainskill kette hinlegt, ansonsten endet der Kampf mitunter tödlich.

*Wichtigstes Mantra*: Enhancement um Stun zu resisten

*Der Kantor vs Assassine*

Assassinen sind böse, denn sie tauchen gerne unerwartet auf, und immer von hinten. 
Diese "Künstler" des schnellen Todes sind schwere Gegner, denn bevor ihr überhaupt wisst was passiert ist, könnt ihr schon weit über 50% eures Lebens verloren haben. Das wichtigste ist hierbei, wenn die Assa first hit hatte: Abstand gewinnen und hochheilen, anschließend sofort in Meele range und versuchen die Assa zu stunnen. 

*Wichtigstes Mantra*: Enhancement um Stun zu resisten

*Der Kantor vs Kleriker*

Kleriker sind im PVP gut und böse zugleich. Sind sie auf eurer Seite, ist es gut, ist es ein Gegner, ist es böse ^^
Sie werden versuchen euch in erster Linie zu snaren und euch dann mit Fernkampfmagie zu bearbeiten. 
Wenn ihr habt, legt ein Schild an, das mit viel + Magiedeff gesockelt ist. Anschließend "Tänzelt" ihr um den Kleriker rum. Einmal im Nahkampf und Snares auf CD kann der Kleriker nicht mehr viel ausrichten, ausser sich selbst hochheilen.

*Wichtigstes Mantra*: Protection um ein + an Magiedef zu bekommen

*Der Kantor vs Sorc*

Bei Sorcs ist es ähnlich wie mit Klerikern: Sie werden euch snaren und mit Eisangriffen verlangsamen und euch gemütlich Kiten. Legt wieder euer Schild an und versucht in Nahkampfreichweite zu kommen. Wenn ihr dass geschafft habt, wir die Sorc normalerweise versuchen nach hinten zu teleportieren und euch abermals zu bearbeiten. 
Wenn ihr viel Magiedef habt, sollten Sorcs kein Problem darstellen.

*Wichtigstes Mantra*: Protection um ein + an Magiedef zu bekommen

*Der Kantor vs Beschwörer*
*Der Kantor vs Templer*
*Der Kantor vs Ranger*
*Der Kantor vs Kantor*

*15. Die Rüstungssets:*

In Aion gibt es gibt es mehrere möglichkeiten an Rüstungssets zu kommen. Sie besitzen, wie in anderen Spielen auch, verschiedene Stufen und qualitäten.
Es befinden sich mitlerweile bereits über 50 verschiedene Rüstungssets im Spiel. 
Davon sind 6 Rüstungssets gemeinsam für Elyos und Asmodier 
und jeweils 25 Rüstungssets für Elyos und 25 für Asmodier.

Das erste könnt ihr auf Stufe 22 über eine Quest erhalten, aber ich Konzentriere mich hier auf die lvl 50 Rüstungen. Wer mehr über die Sets wissen möchte, sollte am besten die Partnerseite von Buffed.de besuchen: http://www.atreia.de

Es gibt 4 verschiedene möglichkeiten an die diversen Rüstungssets zu kommen:
1. PVP durch Abysspunkte
2. Drops von Monstern 
3. Kaufbare beim NPC (Mindere Qualität, aber teils schickes Design und geeignet zum Umwandeln)
4. Durch diverse Quests.

Der Unterschied zwischen PVP und PVE Rüstungen besteht im Wesentlichen darin, dass PVE Rüstungen primär den Schaden an NPCs erhöhen, wärend die PVP Rüstungen den Schaden durch andere Spieler vermindern.

Hier ein paar Bilder der Rüstungssets:

*Altes Runen Rüstungsset*

Elyos:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asmodier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Source: Drop von Monstern

*Glänzendes König Set (Elyos Only)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Glänzendes Krebs Königs Set (Asmodier Only)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Souce: Quest

PVP Rüstung:
*
Guardian Rüstungsset (Elyos Only)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Akan Serie (Amsodier Only)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Source: Kaufbar in den Hauptstädten gegen Abysspunkte

(Danke an Atreia.de für die Bilder)


Todo liste: Rüstungssets, Bildchen und so n zeugs


----------



## Peter Pansen (26. August 2009)

Hallo Sin,

sehr schön geschrieben.

Aber ein paar Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sicher, dass der Kantor 0 Willpower hat?^^ Denke, da fehlt ne 11 vor der 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sockelst du wirklich Attack und Accuracy? Naja gut, wieviel der Vergleich von Attack und Crit in Instanzen in Sachen Schaden ausmacht, müsste man natürlich auch erst einmal rausfinden, aber mit 1.5 (glaube ich mich zu errinnern) wird der Crit-Multiplikator einer Zweihandwaffe auf 1,8 erhöht, also denke ist, is Crit mehr wert. Natürlich höchstens bis zum Softcap^^


----------



## Tanique (26. August 2009)

> Der Kantor gehört daher weder in die Gruppe der Heiler, noch in die Gruppe der Schadensverursacher, sondern in den Bereich Supporter/Unterstützer.



Etwas blöd umschrieben, denn im Grunde gehört er ja in die beiden Gruppen. ^^
Der Kantor pusht mit den Mantras immens den Schaden der DD's, ist gut für Caster und Heiler.
Im Grunde sollte in jede Gruppe ein Kantor, der die Mantras an de Gruppe anpasst.


Und im PvP lohnt es sich nicht was anderes zu sockeln außer Crit.
Ich bin nicht so der Critfanatiker, aber die Praxis sah anders aus. Die Stats auf der Rüssi reichen für Accuracy und co.
Kantoren halten schon sehr viel aus + können heilen - man sollte den Dmg eher ausgleichen.
Der Burst in Aion ist entscheidend.

Ist natürlich Geschmackssache, ich finds so besser.


----------



## Sin (26. August 2009)

Es gibt 2 Arten von Accuracy: 1. Bei den Basistats wo es die grundchance für ausweichen, parrieren und blocken angibt, und 2. bei den Sekundärstats wo es die chance zu treffen erhöht. Crit ist natürlich auch wichtig, aber ein verfehlter Schlag crittet nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mache später noch für PVP nen extra unterpunkt.


----------



## Bexx13 (26. August 2009)

Hey!

Respekt Sin, toller Klassenguide!

Mal ein paar meiner Eindrücke vom Kantor (habe einen in China bis Lvl37 gespielt) und Anregungen zu deiner angekündigten PvP-Sektion:

Ich sehe das ähnlich, dass Crit-Werte beim Kantor recht wichtig sind, da einige crittende Skills den Gegner umwerfen, was vor allem im PvP wichtiger ist als ein bisschen erhöhter Schaden.
Schwierig zu spielen, da man zum Starten seiner Kettenskills mindestens einmal mit 'nem Melee-Skill treffen muss. Hat im Grunde nur einen Range-Skill (den allerersten Skill den man bekommt), der aber keine Ketten-Skills auslöst und nicht wirklich viel Schaden macht. Hat außerdem wenig CC-Skills, was bedeutet, dass es noch schwieriger wird, an den Gegner ranzukommen (zum Vergleich: der Kleriker bekommt schon mit Lvl 10 einen Root). Alles an CC-Skills, was der Kantor hat, beschränkt sich auf Verlangsamen,Atp-Reduce,Def-Reduce etc., was aber auch erst durch die Melee-Kettenskills ausgelöst wird.

Ich fand mich oft im Gruppen-PvP eher in den hinteren Reihen wieder (oder fliegend oben drüber), um die Gruppe zu supporten und den Heiler zu unterstützen. Wenn ich mich zuweit nach vorn wagte, ging das oftmals in die Hose. Man wird dann schnell gefocust und kann vor lauter unterbrechenden und umwerfenden Treffern kaum noch was machen. In kleineren Geplänkeln ist das natürlich was anderes, da eignet sich der Kantor sehr gut, um flüchtende Elyos (sorry, halten wir es neutral: Feinde^^) aufzuhalten; wenn man noch Leute mit starken CC-Skills (Roots, Stuns, Verwandlungen etc.) dabei hat, ideal!

Insgesamt muss man schon melee-lastige Klassen sehr mögen, um mit dem Kantor seinen Spass zu haben. Ist außerdem ein sehr guter Fluchtkünstler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man sich verdrücken will, gelingt das auch in den meisten Fällen (das Laufspeed-Mantra hilft hier ungemein) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens, man kann schon eine Gruppe als einziger Heiler durch eine Instanz bringen, aber das ist extrem stressig und man heilt sich quasi ein zweites Loch in den Allerwertesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kann es vorkommen, dass man jemanden aus der Gruppe sterben lassen muss, weil man nicht aufhören darf, den Tank zu focussen (zum Glück hat man ja einen Battle-Rezz).

Zum Schluss noch ein Tip an alle Nicht-Priester-Klassen: Wenn ihr einmal sterbt, schaut ob in eurer Nähe ein Kleriker oder Kantor ist, der euch rezzen könnte, bevor ihr eure Seele released! Zu oft ist es mir schon passiert, dass ich einen Gefallenen rezzen wollte, und derjenige released, kurz bevor der Rezz ankam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bexx


----------



## Quantenspringer (26. August 2009)

Toller Guide, Gute Arbeit! - ich bin mir sicher einen reinen Healer (Cleric/Kleriker) spielen zu wollen.
Deine gute Beschreibung hat mich etwas zum schwanken gebracht.

Wenn du meinst leveln is mit Kantor schwer, wie wird es dann als Cleric (welcher noch weniger Schaden/DMG machen sollte)?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexx13 (26. August 2009)

Quantenspringer schrieb:


> Toller Guide, Gute Arbeit! - ich bin mir sicher einen reinen Healer (Cleric/Kleriker) spielen zu wollen.
> Deine gute Beschreibung hat mich etwas zum schwanken gebracht.
> 
> Wenn du meinst leveln is mit Kantor schwer, wie wird es dann als Cleric (welcher noch weniger Schaden/DMG machen sollte)?!
> ...




Würd ich so gar nicht sagen! Nachdem ich den Kantor zu Genüge ausprobiert habe und dann in den Beta-Events 'nen Kleriker bis Lvl21 getestet habe, würde ich sagen, dass sich beide Klassen hervorrangend zum Solo-Leveln eignen! Insgesamt hatte ich das Gefühl, dass der Kleriker mehr Schaden macht als der Kantor. Der Kleriker hat zwar nicht soviele Dmg-Skills wie der Kantor, die die er hat, hauen aber ganz gut rein soweit. Meine Wahl fällt auf den Kleriker, weil mir aufgefallen ist, dass mir die Range-Spielweise doch eher liegt als Melee!

Bexx


----------



## Quantenspringer (26. August 2009)

> Würd ich so gar nicht sagen! Nachdem ich den Kantor zu Genüge ausprobiert habe und dann in den Beta-Events 'nen Kleriker bis Lvl21 getestet habe, würde ich sagen, dass sich beide Klassen hervorrangend zum Solo-Leveln eignen! Insgesamt hatte ich das Gefühl, dass der Kleriker mehr Schaden macht als der Kantor. Der Kleriker hat zwar nicht soviele Dmg-Skills wie der Kantor, die die er hat, hauen aber ganz gut rein soweit. Meine Wahl fällt auf den Kleriker, weil mir aufgefallen ist, dass mir die Range-Spielweise doch eher liegt als Melee!



sorry für die noob frage... aber bin nur alle jubeljahre (zu beginn von MMORPGs) in Foren... wie kann ich ein Zitat "von XXX" schreiben... füge nur den text per copy/paste in die quotes...aber dadurch wird der Poster nicht genannt. Wäre nett, wenn mir kurz das einer erklärt ohne zu flamen, dankesehr!


danke bexx13 für die info... hab nur 3 stunden lang beim kumpel nen assassine gespielt.

Freut mich zu hören, dass laut deiner Ehrfahrung es zu einem ähnlichen DMG-Verhältnis kommt.
Nix dagegen, wenn der Kleriker ne Spur mehr DMG macht, weil es ist auch meine Wahl.
Beide Klassenvettern werden allerdings in einer richtig erfolgreichen Gruppe nötig sein, nehm ich an.


----------



## Tanique (26. August 2009)

@Quantenspringer - drück einfach auf Antworten unter dem passenden Beitrag. ^^




> Wenn du meinst leveln is mit Kantor schwer, wie wird es dann als Cleric (welcher noch weniger Schaden/DMG machen sollte)?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also bis zu einem gewissen Lvl wird es schwerer als Heal-/Hybridklasse zu lvln, bzw es dauert länger.

Aber allgemein haben die nicht heilenden Klassen eine nicht unerhebliche Downtime - also relativiert sich das ganze.


In Aion lvlst du ab lvl 25 auch mehr in der Gruppe, weil du

a) ins Abyss kannst
b) es viele Gruppenquests gibt
c) du sonst ohnehin von der feindlichen Fraktion über den Haufen gemäht wirst

In Aion kannst du nicht alleine bleiben - das wäre dein Untergang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (26. August 2009)

Ähm nein, eigentlich ist der Kantor selbst nicht schwer zu leveln, nur die ersten 9 Level als Priester sind gewöhnungsbedürftig. Der Kantor machte zwar in der Beta nicht so viel Schaden wie ein Gladiator, dafür war er um weiten beständiger und konnte nahezu ohne regg Pausen weiter machen.

Sicherlich ist Crit wichtig, in erster Linie sollte man jedoch versuchen genug hit zu bekommen, bevor man den Crit ausbaut, aber ich werde das nachher oben noch mit reinschreiben.


----------



## Zetho (27. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab' da auch noch eine Frage zum Kantor, die mir bis jetzt in keinem Forum beantwortet werden konnte:
Wie hybridig ist er wirklich?

Ich weiß nicht so recht wie ich es sagen soll, ich versuch' es mal so:

Angenommen es gäbe eine Klasse, die durchaus brauchbare Heals rauswerfen könnte und dabei noch merkbaren Schaden verursacht. Dann wäre diese Klasse auf der Prioritätenliste eines Gruppenleiters wahrscheinlich weit hinten, weil dieser doch viel lieber richtigen zusätlichen Schaden dabei haben will oder eventuell einen zweiten Healer.
Jetzt kommt aber dazu, dass diese Klasse sehr sehr starken Support für die Gruppe mitbringt, den keine andere Klasse auch nur annähernd bringen kann. Plötzlich ist diese Klasse eine vollwertige Klasse die in Gruppen mal Schaden austeilt, mal heilt und an allen Ecken und Kanten mit Buffs unterstützt.
Es ist ein Hybrid-DD.

In WoW haben diese Hybrid-DDs (Verstärker-, Elementar-Schamane, Feral-, Balance-Druide, Vergelter-Paladin) diesen immensen Support-Vorteil gegenüber anderen Klassen verloren. Deshalb wurde ihr Schaden angehoben um weiterhin "vollwertig" zu sein, ihre Heilleistung blieb auf der Strecke, und sie wurden zu reinen dd-Klassen.

Seht ihr beim Kantor in Aion ein ähnliches Schicksal? Ist der Kantor wirklich die perfekte Mischung, die je nach Situation das Eine oder das Andere kann und Support hat, der seinesgleichen sucht? Oder anders gefragt: wie stark kann man mit dem Kantor zweigleißig fahren?


----------



## Peter Pansen (27. August 2009)

Den Kantor kann man sehr gut zweigleisig fahren. Gerade im Gruppenspiel ist er halt sehr vielseitig, er supportet halt ungemein. Er gibt Mantras, verringert mit seinen Angriffen die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit oder die Verteidgung des Gegners, kann kurze Zeit Elite-Gegner tanken (hat z.B. auch einen Buff, der seinen parry-Wert erheblich erhöht und könnte ja auch auf Kolben und Schild switchen) und in brenzligen Situationen oder bei Bossen mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad Hero heilt er mit. Dieses Mitheilen ist unausweichlich, er fungiert zwar nicht so gut als Tankheiler, ist aber super, um bei AoE-Effekten des Gegners auf die Gruppe auszuhelfen.
Ein Eqiupmentwechsel ist für den Kantor nicht unbedingt notwendig.

Wie du siehst, ist der Kantor ein wahrer Hybrid, naja könnte halt alles, nur nicht so gut, wie die Originalen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (27. August 2009)

Hm, ich hab nen kleinen Fehler gefunden. Unter "Waffen" steht "Der *Kleriker* kann Stäbe, sowie Kolben und Schild tragen"....

Aber irgendwie reizt mich jetzt noch mehr wie früher die Klasse mal zu testen..hmpf, ich muss bei release wohl wirklich würfeln^^.


----------



## Geige (27. August 2009)

Sieht doch mal wirklich super aus!

*ins Legionsforum post*


----------



## Sin (27. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab nen kleinen Fehler gefunden. Unter "Waffen" steht "Der *Kleriker* kann Stäbe, sowie Kolben und Schild tragen"....
> 
> Aber irgendwie reizt mich jetzt noch mehr wie früher die Klasse mal zu testen..hmpf, ich muss bei release wohl wirklich würfeln^^.



Ups danke, geändert ^^


----------



## Creazy (27. August 2009)

Danke Sin du hast mein leben Zerstört! *hehe*

Nachdem ich deinen Guide hier gelesen habe kann ich ja nicht mehr anders als mir Aion zu kaufen und mit einem Kantor den von mir ausgewählten Server unsicher zu machen. Jetzt muss ich mir bin zum release termin des Spiels noch unmengen an ausreden für Familie und Freunde ausdenken warum ich meine zeit nicht mit ihnen verbringe!

Das kann doch nur in einem Desaster enden!

greetz und danke für den schönen Guide... und fürs leben  Zerstören natürlich ;D


----------



## Sin (27. August 2009)

Creazy schrieb:


> Danke Sin du hast mein leben Zerstört! *hehe*
> 
> Nachdem ich deinen Guide hier gelesen habe kann ich ja nicht mehr anders als mir Aion zu kaufen und mit einem Kantor den von mir ausgewählten Server unsicher zu machen. Jetzt muss ich mir bin zum release termin des Spiels noch unmengen an ausreden für Familie und Freunde ausdenken warum ich meine zeit nicht mit ihnen verbringe!
> 
> ...



Du hast sorgen, am 20.09 feiert mein Vater seinen Geburtstag, weißte wie schlimm das ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zetho (27. August 2009)

Zetho schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab' da auch noch eine Frage zum Kantor, die mir bis jetzt in keinem Forum beantwortet werden konnte:
> Wie hybridig ist er wirklich?
> 
> ...



Ich hätte nochn paar mehr Antworten darauf, bitte.^^


----------



## Norjena (27. August 2009)

Zetho schrieb:


> Ich hätte nochn paar mehr Antworten darauf, bitte.^^



Das kommt darauf an, in Lineage 2 war der Warcryer und der Overlord (die Orcschamanen ähneln dem Kantor) genau das was sie am Anfang waren..Buffer, mit etwas Heilung bzw Life Drain, und eben Nahkampf.

Ich hab mir mal ein paar Videos von höherlvligen Chantern angesehn...der Schaden der Klasse scheint ja unterirdisch zu sein, da hauen selbst Templer weit mehr raus, im PvP spielt sich die Klasse wohl ähnlich einem Wow Heilschamanen mit Nahkampfwaffe....nichtmal Zauberer fallen einigermaßen gut, selbst die hüpfen gemütlich vor dir rum und hauen mit ihren Nahkampfzaubern dir doppelt soviel Schaden rein wie du denen.

Durch die Buffs ist es klar das der Schaden nicht so extrem ist, auch durch die Heilung, aber soo niedrig?

Kann aber auch sein das ich nur "Noobs" erwischt habe...schwer zu beurteilen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. August 2009)

naja Warcryer war in L2 aber auch n richtiger damagemacher.
Wenn der FB´d war, hat der so ziemlich alles gerockt, was vor dem war.

aber von den Buffs isses egtl das Pendant, da haste recht


----------



## Norjena (27. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> naja Warcryer war in L2 aber auch n richtiger damagemacher.
> Wenn der FB´d war, hat der so ziemlich alles gerockt, was vor dem war.
> aber von den Buffs isses egtl das Pendant, da haste recht



Da hast Recht, vieleicht ist deshalb ja der Kantor nicht mehr so stark. Im Moment sieht es halt danach als wäre der nur selfbuffed gegen ungebuffed gleichwertig, wenn der seine Buffs verteilt hat...hat er dann überhaupt noch eine Chance? Weil Heilung skaliert ja nicht...also kommt es mit steigendem Equip immer stärker auf den Schaden an.


----------



## Sin (27. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Da hast Recht, vieleicht ist deshalb ja der Kantor nicht mehr so stark. Im Moment sieht es halt danach als wäre der nur selfbuffed gegen ungebuffed gleichwertig, wenn der seine Buffs verteilt hat...hat er dann überhaupt noch eine Chance? Weil Heilung skaliert ja nicht...also kommt es mit steigendem Equip immer stärker auf den Schaden an.



Umso wichtiger werden die Kantoren dadurch ja auch im späteren spielverlauf. Macht schon n unterschied ob ein Kantor mit Buffs da ist oder nicht.


----------



## Norjena (27. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Umso wichtiger werden die Kantoren dadurch ja auch im späteren spielverlauf. Macht schon n unterschied ob ein Kantor mit Buffs da ist oder nicht.



Ja, aber umso blöder wird die Klasse ansich, weils sie später nur noch zum buffen da ist, wenn die Heilung nix bringt, und der Schaden auch mies ist, dann darfst tanzen? (übertrieben gesagt)


----------



## Sin (27. August 2009)

So, kleines Update im Bereich Rüstungen und Crafting. morgen folgt dann eine genauere Beschreibung fürs PVP.


----------



## Norjena (27. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> So, kleines Update im Bereich Rüstungen und Crafting. morgen folgt dann eine genauere Beschreibung fürs PVP.



Hm, ich würde das Königsset einmal rausnehmen, entweder oben, oder unten, aber doppelt muss nicht unbedingt sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (28. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hm, ich würde das Königsset einmal rausnehmen, entweder oben, oder unten, aber doppelt muss nicht unbedingt sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sind nicht doppelt, sind in der Tat 2 Unterschiedliche Sets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexx13 (28. August 2009)

Interessante Diskussion zum Kantor!

Ich hatte am Anfang mit dem Kantor eigentlich den Eindruck, ganz gut Schaden zu machen. Das nahm aber im höheren Level-Bereich irgendwie immer weiter ab (im Vergleich zu andren Klassen und gleichleveligen Mobs) - die Stärke und Anzahl/Möglichkeiten der Group-Buffs aber immer weiter zu.

Ich glaube der Kantor ist ein sehr sehr wertvolles Gruppenmitglied, aber für Leute die gern auch mal Solo im Abyss/Rifting unterwegs sind, die vielleicht falsche Klasse.
Im 1on1 im Abyss braucht man als Kantor ziemlich viel Geduld. 
Wenn du der Typ bist, der sich minutenlang mit 'nem Gegner beschäftigen kann, sich immer fleissig hottet und heilt, um den Gegner bei Stange zu halten aber selbst nie oom zu gehen oder umzufallen....um ihn irgendwann hart zu erwischen, wenn er einen Fehler macht, oder in der Zwischenzeit nen Kumpel herbeirufst, um ihn hinterrücks zu überfallen oder ihn einfach nur in die NPCs zu locken, weil er meint er bekommt den Kill noch....oder alles zu brenzlig wird und du dich einfach mal verp....sry ...drücken willsst....dann ist Kantor deine Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Will man ein gern gesehener und oft angefragter Group-Supporter sein, dann sowieso!

Was ziemlich cool ist, dass man auch mal 'nen Add in 'ner "Instanz" (oder im nichtinstanzierten Elite-Gebiet) tanken kann, mit 1HKolben und Schild! Man hat zwar keinen Spot-Skill, aber 2 versch. Hots, Heal UND Meleedmg finden die Mobs gar nicht toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn mans mit dem Overheal und Damage übertreibt, klaut dir der Templar die Aggro mit seinem Spot nur so lange, wie der Spot anhält. Und mit Selfheal kann man ebensogut die Aggro halten, wenn man das will...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creazy (28. August 2009)

Ich denke das der Kantor einer dieser nichenchars werden wird. So wie Schattenpriester, Melee-Schami oder 2-hand Krieger in raids in BC. Es wird weniger darauf ankommen wieviel schaden man direkt verursacht sonder eher darauf das man seine Supportrolle maximiert und voll ausspielt.

Und zu der PVP diskussion kann ich mich leider nur auf erfahrungen verlassen die ich in form von Vids auf zb youtube gesehen habe. Aber bei diesen Vids gab es eigentlich alle möglichen varianten. Von 3vs1 gerull0r 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis hin zu 1vs1 der Kantor is ne verlierer klasse Vids. ich denke das sich das Potenzial der Klasse wie so oft vom spieler abhängen wird... und hoffentlich nicht nur von der ausrüstung.


----------



## Norjena (28. August 2009)

Creazy schrieb:


> Und zu der PVP diskussion kann ich mich leider nur auf erfahrungen verlassen die ich in form von Vids auf zb youtube gesehen habe. Aber bei diesen Vids gab es eigentlich alle möglichen varianten. Von 3vs1 gerull0r
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ausrüstung spielt in Aion eine große Rolle, bei allen Klassen.


----------



## Sin (28. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ausrüstung spielt in Aion eine große Rolle, bei allen Klassen.



Ich denke jedoch, dass es eher ein Mittelweg zwischen WoW und Warhammer wird. Ich bezweifle dass ein 50er mit voller Abyss ausrüstung einen frischen 50er mit Questitems/PVE Items mit 2 Schlägen niedermetzelt.


----------



## Norjena (28. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich denke jedoch, dass es eher ein Mittelweg zwischen WoW und Warhammer wird. Ich bezweifle dass ein 50er mit voller Abyss ausrüstung einen frischen 50er mit Questitems/PVE Items mit 2 Schlägen niedermetzelt.



Noch nicht, mit neuen Patches kommen aber auch wieder neue Items, so wars bei NC Soft bisher immer.


----------



## Creazy (28. August 2009)

ohh  noez =/


----------



## Norjena (28. August 2009)

Creazy schrieb:


> ohh  noez =/



So ist es numal in MMOs, wer absolute Gleichberechtigung will, ist im falschen Genre, von Guild Wars 1 abgesehen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. August 2009)

jaa ich denke, dass das mit den Items relativ ausgeglichen ist.
Mit 50 kriegt man ne Quest, wo man ne komplette Rüstung bekommt, und so schonma nich so schlecht dasteht.

Ich denk ma das wird wie der UNterschied zwischen S3 und S4 sein.
Also n bisschen mehr Life/mana/angriff/verteidigung   aber kein unfairer Vorteil


----------



## Norjena (28. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> jaa ich denke, dass das mit den Items relativ ausgeglichen ist.
> Mit 50 kriegt man ne Quest, wo man ne komplette Rüstung bekommt, und so schonma nich so schlecht dasteht.
> 
> Ich denk ma das wird wie der UNterschied zwischen S3 und S4 sein.
> Also n bisschen mehr Life/mana/angriff/verteidigung   aber kein unfairer Vorteil



Ich denke diese Qeust gibt PvE Items? Wenn du mit PvE Equip in den Abyss kommst, hast du gegen Leute mit vollem Abyss Zeug schlechte Karten, gegen Leute mit hohem Rand und vieleicht sogar dem wirklich guten Abyss Zeugs wirst wohl keine große Chance haben.
Sobald erstmal PvP Gear hast, dürfte es einigermaßen gehen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. August 2009)

dann ist das halt so.
War doch schon immer so, dass man gegen die, die mehr zeit investieren, nicht bestehen kann.
Egal bei welchem MMO.
Ich meinte nur, dass man nich wenn man frisch 50 is totales Kanonenfutter abgibt.


----------



## Symatry (28. August 2009)

Ich hab ja nur die Sorge das es mit dem Kantor so endet wie mit dem Vergelter in WoW ... und damit meine ich die Classiczeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man das hier so liest, allein das der Schaden am Anfang gut ist und umso höher man kommt abnimmt .... ohh böse Erinnerungen kommen hoch


----------



## Sin (28. August 2009)

Nunja, jeder ist sich seines Glückes Schmied. Ich habe auch 4 Jahre lang in WoW Hunter und Schamane gespielt, mit allen höhen und Tiefen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer denkt, dass der Kantor ne Schadensklasse ist die ordentlich austeilt und dabei durch seine Heals fast unbesiegbar ist, liegt sowas von daneben. Aber für sowas sind ja solche Berichte da, den leuten einen Einblick geben und Erfahrungen austauschen, damit sie auf stufe 40+ nicht plötzlich merken dass es die vollkommen falsche Klasse ist.


----------



## Tanique (31. August 2009)

Ich versteh nicht wieso ihr euch so Sorgen um den Schaden macht.
Was nützt großer Dmg wenn du nix aushälst?

Der Kantor ist mit Garantie auch kein Nahkampfkrüppel und nur der Buffer:



(der kämpft ausschließlich gegen lvl 50, sieht man an den Flügeln)
Die einzigen Klassen die er umgeht ist Gladi und Templer. Aber als Nahkampf gegen Platte ist es ja auch nicht ganz ohne.

Wenn du deine Skills genau timen kannst, ist das ne gefährliche Klasse. Aber das ist bei jeder Klasse so.
NC Soft hat Aion vergleichsweise recht gut balanced. Macht euch da bloß nix vor. ^^
In Aion kommts stark auf Skill an (und den Firsthit ^^). Equip spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle - aber das bedeutet nichts wenn du nicht mit umgehen kannst.

Aber was man schonmal sagen kann: Im High Lvl lohnt es nicht mit dem Kantor sonderlich zu heilen. Natürlich ist das situationsbedingt (bei Castern OOS oder so). Den Hot kann man ständig drauf halten, alles andere wäre Verschwendung. Der Heal wäre dann eher im Gruppenbereich und im PvE sinnvoll.


----------



## Kevvulk (31. August 2009)

Super Guide Sin.

Vote for sticky :X


----------



## Soulsama (2. September 2009)

Also als ich gelsen hab das der Kantor im PvP nichts taut hatte ich schon meine bedenken da Aion ja auch sehr PvP lastig ist und ich gerne BEide aspekte erleben möchte aber die ganzen vids haben mich schnell wieder an der allround spielbarkeit des Kantoren glaube lassen ^^


ach und Sin echt suuuper guide *daumen hoch*


----------



## SireS (4. September 2009)

Tanique schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht wieso ihr euch so Sorgen um den Schaden macht.
> Was nützt großer Dmg wenn du nix aushälst?
> 
> Der Kantor ist mit Garantie auch kein Nahkampfkrüppel und nur der Buffer:
> ...



Tolles Video. Was mich aber echt weggenuked hat war die Mucke - mein Gott, ich muss wissen, was/wer das war? Weiss das jmd?


----------



## Norjena (10. September 2009)

Ich will hier mal etwas pushen, der Guide ist gut und wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Außerdem habe ich mal ein paar gute Videos zum Templer mit Lvl 50 gesucht.

Ich denke zum Beispiel das hier.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUELe3yGsbo

Irgendwie komm ich immer mehr ins schwanken, ob Kantor, oder doch Templer. Die Klasse sieht einfach genial aus, Kampfstäbe sind genial, und mal was recht neues.


----------



## Selando (11. September 2009)

Toller Guid ! 

Der Chanter wird auf alle fälle mein Main. 
Find ihn einfach nur genial und ist in jeder grp gern gesehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Selando


----------



## Cyberratchet (11. September 2009)

Irgendwie habe ich einen Fable für die "unbeliebten" Klassen der Community, den ich habe mir wohl die 2 unbeliebtesten ausgesucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Main wird ganz klar ein Spiritmaster, für mich beim Spielspaß kaum/nicht(!?!) zu überteffen <3.
Allerdings war die suche nach einem Twink sehr schwierig. Ich brauche eindfach einen Chara den ich spielen kann, wenn mich mein Main gerade nicht mehr unterhalten kann^^.Nach seeehr langer Überlegung zwischen Jäger und Kantor habe ich mich dann doch für letzeres entschieden. 
1. Bin ich recht flexibel, stelle mir das im (Open)PvP nett vor, wenn man mit Selfheal,relativ hohen Rüstung und moderaten Dmg einen Gegner wegfetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
2. Noch ein weiterer Grund für den Kantor war das er MeleeDD ist. Ja Jäger KÖNNTE auch in Meleerange aber wohl nicht lange ;D.
Gladiator sagt mir nicht zu, spiele ungerne so wandelnde Blechbüchsen (obwohl die besser als in WoW und Konsorten aussehen). Assassine sagt mir auch nicht sonderlich zu, levelt sich wohl nicht so flüssig, sollte aber schon gegeben sein wenn er ein Twink ist. Tanken möchte ich nicht -->kein Templer. Ich glaub das waren die restlichen Melees.
3. Berufe sind auch ganz anderes als bei meinem SM, der soll Alchi&Kochen  bekommen. Kantor wird wohl Handwerkdingens und Rüstungsscmied lernen, also habe ich ganz verschiedene Ressourcen die ich brauche, die ich dann von Chara zu Chara schicken kann.

Was mich noch kurz interessieren würde.
Vielleicht werde ich hier und da mit einem Freund spielen, die Heilung sollte für gemeinsames questen mehr als dicke reichen nehme ich mal an. Gibt es aber eigentlich auch leichterer Gruppenquests (So für 2-3 Personen), den er möchte Templer spielen und da wäre es interessant zu wissen, ob ich ihn da heilen könnte.
Kantor soll ja mitte 30 die stärksten HoTs im Spiel bekommen, mit Heilaura und kleinen Flashheals sollte das doch klappen, was sagt ihr dazu?^^

Ich hoffe ihr konnten den Text bis zu meine Frage durch lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
So ich muss Clienten wieder herunterladen und ich hoffe das ich mir heut noch einen Kantor erstellen kann um ihn kurz anzutesten.


So dann wünsch ich noch allen einen riesen Spaß an Aion, vielleicht sieht man sich ja ab den 20. auf Thor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Mfg Cyberratchet.


----------



## Trorg (14. September 2009)

Habe schon mit einigen Gruppen gespielt und habe mich als Kantor als supporter der auch guten schaden macht gesehen.
Genauso haben ich und der Heiler die Heilung aufgeteilt, er den Tank und nur wenn ich nicht nachkam die Gruppe, ich die Gruppe und den Tank nur mit Hots bzw. bei dicken Bossen. 
War sehr angenehm so, besonders da das Debuffen beim Kantor auch nen recht wichtigen Platz einnimmt.
Alles in allem eine sehr schöne Klasse wenn man nicht drauf aus ist im PvP der Oberpawner zu sein.

Guter Guide, Sticky bitte


----------



## Seph018 (15. September 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Tolles Video. Was mich aber echt weggenuked hat war die Mucke - mein Gott, ich muss wissen, was/wer das war? Weiss das jmd?



Wahh muss es auch wissen x) 
Geht ja richtig ab die mucke xD
Das vid war auch recht nice!
Wollte auch erst einen Chanter spielen, war ja damals schon Verstärker/Heilschami etc ... aber es war wirklich recht anstrengend zu spielen muss ich sagen, habe mich letztendlich doch erstmal für den einfacheren Assa entschieden.
Vielleicht wird mein Twink ja dann Chanter :3
Aber wäre super nett wenn mir jemand den Songtitel über PM schicken könnte .. oder hierherschreiben >.<


----------



## Darjun (16. September 2009)

Toller Guide wie ich finde!
Schade nur das ich sowas in ähnlicher Qualität noch nie für eine Assa (bezogen auf v1.5.0.5) gefunden habe die ich gerne bei Headstart machen würde.
Evtl möchte der TE auch bei der Assa mal anpacken und nen schönen Guide machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (16. September 2009)

Darjun schrieb:


> Toller Guide wie ich finde!
> Schade nur das ich sowas in ähnlicher Qualität noch nie für eine Assa (bezogen auf v1.5.0.5) gefunden habe die ich gerne bei Headstart machen würde.
> Evtl möchte der TE auch bei der Assa mal anpacken und nen schönen Guide machen
> 
> ...



Die Chance dass ich ne Assa jemals spielen werde, ist sehr sehr gering ^^


----------



## Azerak (19. September 2009)

Huhu zusammen.

Ich bin zwar ganz und gar nicht begeistert von dem Hype den Aion ausgelöst hat aber ich möcht des dann doch ganz gerne auch mal versuchen. Habe mit auf ein paar Seiten Infos zusammen gesammelt ^^

Ich schwanke noch zwischen Kantor und Templer und ich weiß wirklich nicht welche klasse ich nehmen soll.
Bei den Texten wo es um das Solospiel geht steht beim Kantor so gut wie nichts... außér: Solo geht net viel -.-
Selbst beim Kleriker steht dass er auch alleine was machen kann... und der is doch der eigentliche Heiler <.<

Steht es wirklich so schlimm um das Solospiel des Kantors? :/
Fänd ich persönlich ganz schade weil ich im PVP eher der Supporter / Heiler bin als DD oder Ähnliches.

Habe mir den Rest des Beitrages nicht wirklich durchgeschaut ist mir zu viel ^^
Falls solch eine Frage schon aufgetaucht war tschuldigung.

Und wo ich schon eine Frage gestellt habe... wie stehts denn um die Fraktionen?
Ich würde gerne die "guten" Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vlt seltsam aber ich erhoffe mir dass die "kiddys" (ich meine die die sich entsprechend verhalten - hat schließlich nichts mit dem Alter zu tun bin auch erst 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )   mehr auf die Schiene der "Bösen" anspringen und ich sie umgehen kann :>

Aber zurück zur eigentlichen Frage: gab es in der beta schon anzeichen dafür dass eine Fraktion "überbevölkert" ist?


Schreibe gerade blind und schaue der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button also verzeiht die fehlenden Satzzeichen und Groß/Kleinschreibung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG Azerak ;D


----------



## kicks (19. September 2009)

Das Spiel ist ein Gruppenspiel, kein Solo Spiel. Alle Klassen können solo leveln, die einen besser und schneller als die anderen. Und die einen sind im low level besser als die anderen. Aber wenn du ein Solo Spiel suchst, dann würde ich dir raten auf Dragon Age: Origin zu warten. Kommt 20 Oktober raus.


----------



## Atrejanus (20. September 2009)

Also ich habe den Kantor bis lvl 25 in der CB gespielt. Mit einem Kantor kannst du gut Solo leveln. Neben des guten Schadens kann er sich zwischendurch hocheilen und hots geben. Dazu kommen noch die Mantras. Im PvP geht der auch gut ab, allerdings bist du nebem dem Kleriker mit das erste Ziel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (20. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ein Gruppenspiel, kein Solo Spiel. Alle Klassen können solo leveln, die einen besser und schneller als die anderen. Und die einen sind im low level besser als die anderen. Aber wenn du ein Solo Spiel suchst, dann würde ich dir raten auf Dragon Age: Origin zu warten. Kommt 20 Oktober raus.



Wenn ich mir deine Signatur so ansehe, geb ich dir mal nen Tipp: mach mal die Tastatur sauber, du hast da was komisches drauf...


----------



## DruffDruff (21. September 2009)

Atrejanus schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Kantor bis lvl 25 in der CB gespielt. Mit einem Kantor kannst du gut Solo leveln. Neben des guten Schadens kann er sich zwischendurch hocheilen und hots geben. Dazu kommen noch die Mantras. Im PvP geht der auch gut ab, allerdings bist du nebem dem Kleriker mit das erste Ziel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du das erstemal richtig RvR spielst, dann wirst du sehen, dass Kantoren und Kleriker aufgrund der Rüstungsklasse 2nd Target sind und die Stoffträger First Target, weil die wirklich gar nix aushalten.


----------



## bjartskular (22. September 2009)

Super guide, war echt hilfreich aber eine Frage bleibt mir noch.
Der Chanter wird ja gern mit dem WoW Pala verglichen, für mich klingt er eher nach einem Hauptmann aus HDRO, kann das sein? ^^


----------



## Norjena (22. September 2009)

Keine Aion Klasse ist mit einer WoW Klasse vergleichbar.

Der Paladin kann sein:

Sehr guter Heiler.
Sehr guter DD der sich heilt und je nach Situation kaum zu besiegen ist.
Oder Tank.

Der Kantor kann alles 3, aber nix richtig, für mich ähnelt der Kantor viel mehr dem WoW Meleeschami, du stellst Totems (Mantras) und machst vorne guten (aber schlechteren als die DDs) Schaden, und bei Bedarf heilst du kurz mit, wobei ich gleich sagen muss, bereits auf Lvl 20, heilt ein Kleriker ca das doppelte des Kantors, einziger Vorteil, der hat einen besseren HoT (aber HoTs sind allgemein nur zur Untersützung, die heilen recht wenig, und meiner Erfahrung nach stacken sie auch nicht).

Ich behaupte einfach, auf Lvl 50, gibts du der Gruppe Buffs, und versuchst Schaden zu machen, mein Schaden steigt zumindest derzeit noch gut an, ich finde das ich mich noch, vor den richtigen DDs nicht zu verstecken brauche, mit 50 wird das aber wohl nicht mehr so sein, die Heilung ist auch eher mager, also ist der Kantor ein richtiger Hybrid, buffen+etwas heilen, und etwas Schaden machen.

Der Chanter ist eigentlich eine Art Warcryer/Overlord aus Lineage2...nur anders, aber doch ähnlich, nur L2 kennen hier ja nicht so viele. Wobei hier gesagt werden muss, das der Warcryer und Overlord in L2 die reinsten Tiere waren, die sind wie Panzer durch die gegnerischen Reihen maschiert^^. Ich würde einfach behaupten, wer Meleeschamis al´la BC mochte, wird den Kantor mögen, wer einen Paladin sucht, wird ihn nicht mögen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. September 2009)

Also das einzige was ich an Meleeschami nicht mochte, waren die wenigen Tasten, die man für die Rota drücken musste.
Das is beim Raid so laaangweilig ^^


----------



## Norjena (25. September 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Also das einzige was ich an Meleeschami nicht mochte, waren die wenigen Tasten, die man für die Rota drücken musste.
> Das is beim Raid so laaangweilig ^^



Also ich benutzt imo beim lvln/grinden im groben nur 4-5Tasten.

1=Geheiligter Schlag (die Taste wird durch Himmlisches Urteil ersetzt, das möchte ich aber nicht, habe darauf auf 3 die folgenden Kombos>Schall Schlag und Schall Ansturm)
2=Meteohieb+Kombos (Glühender Hieb und Pentagramm Schock)
3=siehe oben

Q Riposte, auf Shift+Q konzentriertes parrieren damit Riposte etc ausgelöst wird
E=der Hot
R=Heilendes Licht

Mehr brauch ich derzeit nicht, ab und zu zb. im PvP Mantras wechseln etc, aber das wars im großen und ganzen schon bisher, und anscheinend kommt da nicht allzu viel noch dazu, von den kurzzeitbuffs abgesehen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. September 2009)

mhhhh
mhhhh
mhhhh


Ich hab nu nen Kantor erstellt ;D und werde ihn nun ZOCKEN!

^^


----------



## Selando (29. September 2009)

Weis eigentlich schon wer wann die Makros auf dem Deutschem Client funken werden ?
Währ echt mal angebracht das zu beheben.

Gruss Selando


----------



## Stancer (5. Oktober 2009)

Seit kurzem funktionieren die Makros, man muss aber /delay benutzen !!!


----------



## El_Presidente_ (5. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Seit kurzem funktionieren die Makros, man muss aber /delay benutzen !!!




Hey, das ist eine gute Nachricht. Hast Du es getestet?


----------



## Stancer (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja funktioniert mit Delay und nun brauch ich mal die Hilfe von euch.

Ist es möglich ein Makro zum effektiven Aurenswitchen zu basteln ?
Also wenn ich jetzt 3 Auren in ein Makro packe kommt es unweigerlich dazu, wenn ich auf ein anderes Auren-Makro-Paket wechsel, das ein paar Auren deaktiviert werden.

also z.b.

Paket 1 = Siegesmantra, Schildmantra, Geschwindigkeit
Paket 2 = Siegesmantra, Mana Reg, TP Reg

Wenn ich von Paket 1 auf 2 wechsel wird Siegesmantra deaktiviert. Ist es möglich ein Makro zu schreiben, das dies verhindert ?


----------



## Norjena (5. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ja funktioniert mit Delay und nun brauch ich mal die Hilfe von euch.
> 
> Ist es möglich ein Makro zum effektiven Aurenswitchen zu basteln ?
> Also wenn ich jetzt 3 Auren in ein Makro packe kommt es unweigerlich dazu, wenn ich auf ein anderes Auren-Makro-Paket wechsel, das ein paar Auren deaktiviert werden.
> ...



Hm, also in WoW ging es mit dem Befehl "Cancel Aura XY" dadurch wurde der Buff entfernt, und der neue draufgemacht.

Aber das Makrosystem hier ist ja anders.

Achja, mehr als 4 Mantras gehen nicht auf die Gruppe, und bei den 4 buggt es schon, das eines irgendwie immer wechselt, also 2 Kantoren pro Gruppe machen schonmal gar keinen Sinn.


----------



## Tokenlord (10. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wenn ich von Paket 1 auf 2 wechsel wird Siegesmantra deaktiviert. Ist es möglich ein Makro zu schreiben, das dies verhindert ?


Da die Aktivierung von Siegesmantra den Effekt deaktiviert falls er schon aktiv ist, würde ich einfahc mal sagen dass es hilft 2x Siegesmantra einzubauen.
1. Deaktivierung
2. Reaktivierung


----------



## Rorre (14. Oktober 2009)

sag mal bist du der Typ der es im richtigen Aion Forum auch geschrieben hat oder hast du das einfach hier rüber kopiert um das Lob zu kriegen?
Weil genau diesen Beitrag gibts im Offiziellen Forum auch. 


Edit: Tut mir leid mir ist erst jetzt das Datum aufgefallen. Somit lass ich die Frage mit dem Copy&Paste.  Ist ja auch egal wer diesen super tollen Guide geschrieben hat. Sorry nochmals an TE


----------



## Pente (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich mach den Thread mal sticky. Wäre toll wenn jede Klasse einen derart übersichtlichen Einsteiger-Guide hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (6. November 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> sag mal bist du der Typ der es im richtigen Aion Forum auch geschrieben hat oder hast du das einfach hier rüber kopiert um das Lob zu kriegen?
> Weil genau diesen Beitrag gibts im Offiziellen Forum auch.
> 
> 
> Edit: Tut mir leid mir ist erst jetzt das Datum aufgefallen. Somit lass ich die Frage mit dem Copy&Paste.  Ist ja auch egal wer diesen super tollen Guide geschrieben hat. Sorry nochmals an TE



Ist jedesmal der selbe Typ, also ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss den Beitrag hier mal aktualisieren, der im offiziellen ist wesentlich aktueller gehalten.


----------

